
47 Attorneys general now support Facebook antitrust investigation - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/social-media/47-attorneys-general-support-facebook-antitrust-investigation/
======
kazinator
Consider, though, that antitrust investigations generate employment for
attorneys.

"47 plumbing company bosses now support complete inspection of all NY city
pipes ..."

~~~
imgabe
Attorney General is a government position. These are government employees.
They aren't going to make a personal profit off of this, unless you're saying
that all 47 are corrupt in some way.

~~~
koube
Also, there's only I think around 56 state-level attorneys general (if you
include territories and DC) so this is roughly 80% of state-level AGs, and 90%
of state AGs.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_attorney_general](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_attorney_general)

------
simplebuilder
It’s an issue with bipartisan support, so you can bet no matter how hastily
conceived some of the specific proposals are, that you’ll see them all
clamoring to get credit for “taking down the man.” It will be interesting to
see if out of the anti-monopoly legislation some genuinely interesting start-
ups can find a new, interesting niche.

------
turc1656
I see mention to a Google one as well. What about others like Amazon?

~~~
x220
What is amazon a near-monopoly in?

~~~
throwaway87378
Amazon is a trust, not yet a monopoly. There is an inherent conflict of
interest, and lack of recourse (forced arbitration), between Amazon
marketplace sellers and Amazon the e-commerce store. Likewise between AWS
customers and Amazon the e-commerce store and advertising network. By any
reasonable consumer standards, AWS should be split off into a separate
company. The pervasive surveillance and continual scandals surrounding Ring's
handling of user data, when taken in context of Amazon's collection of user
data from the e-commerce store, advertising network, Alexa, other Amazon
business units, and purchased third party data, mean that Amazon should never
have been allowed to acquire Ring in the first place. If the Department of
Justice Antitrust Division had not been completely captured by corporate
interests, they would be in the process of litigating to undo this acquisition
right now.

~~~
smegma2
Have we seen companies get split off in similar circumstances in the past?

~~~
tombert
Not exactly the same, but in the 90's we almost split up Microsoft to two
separate divisions: a company that builds the operating system, and a company
that builds user-space applications.

This was because, during the browser wars of the 90s, Microsoft was
purposefully gimping competing browsers at the OS level like Netscape
Navigator so as to encourage people to use Internet Explorer.

